# [Guide] Making the most of Halloween



## J087 (Oct 31, 2013)

Come nightfall (6PM-11:59PM) the Halloween party begins. As a player there is a lot to do and a lot of items to collect, if you know where to look. I'd like to make a short guide about what you can do and along with the comments and tips from other forum users and experienced players we can all celebrate a happy Animal Crossing Halloween~!! 


*Obtaining furniture*
When you found King Jack you can do 2 things: give him candy in exchange for one Spooky furniture piece, or give him a lollipop in exchange for one Creepy furniture piece. The Spooky serries (orange) can also be ordered or bought at Nooklings. *Jack is wearing an orange mask.* Sometimes Jack will give you a Creepy piece for a candy.


*Lollipops*
These can be obtained by scaring villagers whom are inside of their house. Depending on their personality they are scared for 1 of the 6 masks you could buy at the Able Sister's store. Wear the mask and enter their home to scare them and receive the Lollipop. Check this list to learn more about their fears. Villagers outside also give you hints on what others are scared by. You can only obtain 1 Lollipop. If you scare them more then once they only give candy. If you want more Lollipop's you should visit another town and scare those villagers the same way you did at home.


*Candy*
These could be bought from Nookling's the entire month. Villagers outside are hunting for candy and they will run after you when they see you. If they catch you they will offer a *Trick or Treat*. *Treat*: will force you to give one candy to that villager in return for information on what others are scared by (which you don't need if you use the list I posted above). *Trick*: will start one of two games, charades (word guessing game, "hints") or rock-paper-scissors. Winning will earn you 1 candy. 

*When you lose the game:*
- and are not wearing any mask the villager will give you their coloured mask. (there's 5 colors)
- and are wearing a mask the villager will transform your shirt, pants, dress or shoes, into patched. If you are wearing a pattern it won't be transformed. Socks are not affected.

- and are wearing a mask, with patched clothes, the villager will give you junk in your inventory.
- and are wearing a mask, with a patched set, with a full inventory, the villager will transform a random item into Jack-in-box. Shells and flowers seem to be priority. Furniture and masks don't seem to be transformed, not 100% sure though.



*Obtaining all 5 pumpkin masks*
There are 5 colours: Orange (which is catalogued), Pink, Yellow, Green and Purple. Make sure you don't wear a mask. Find a villager with your desired colour and play their game as described above. Lose the game and the villager will give you their mask for you to wear. Masks have a priority over patched clothing.



*Important tips*
- Don't wear precious clothing because villagers and Jack can destroy them. Wearing patterns will help.
- Don't carry valuable items during Halloween night. These can be changed into Jack-in-a-box items which cost money to dispose off.
- Leaving Candy on the floor might cause roaches to appear. I don't know if they will eat them.


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 31, 2013)

I am so excited!!!
Thanks for the guide.


----------



## charmed girl (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. 
Halloween has just ended in my town.
I managed to scare all 8 of my villagers, and got some of the creepy set as well as the spooky set. 
I didn't know about the coloured pumpkin masks though, I think I only got two, an orange one and a purple one. 
HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!


----------



## J087 (Oct 31, 2013)

charmed girl said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> I managed to scare all 8 of my villagers



Were they all inside than? Or did you login at several times during Halloween Night?


----------



## J087 (Oct 31, 2013)

Another tip: Fill your letterbox and add the candy to them as a present. Villagers can't steal those. When you meet Jack you remove 1 present and give him the candy. Find Jack again and repeat.

I put some shells from the beach in my bag. Hopefully villagers will transform those in Jack O'Lanterns or Jack-in-a-box.


----------



## Summ3rain (Oct 31, 2013)

Is it random if stuff gets changed to a jack in a box or lantern? Cos I've got like 10 boxes and no lanterns :c


----------



## J087 (Oct 31, 2013)

Summ3rain said:


> Is it random if stuff gets changed to a jack in a box or lantern? Cos I've got like 10 boxes and no lanterns :c



I got nothing yet, only wallpapers and floors and the patched clothes because I refused to give candy. What items did you have that changed?


----------



## Summ3rain (Oct 31, 2013)

I found that if there are empty spaces in my pockets then I got wall/carpet.. But if they're full with other things eg furniture/flowers etc then it gets turned into the box... So I've not figured out how to get the lantern yet...


----------



## Orange (Oct 31, 2013)

Aren't there more than 5 masks? I think I saw 2 different pink masks in my town. I also saw an orange one different from Jacks.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 31, 2013)

I cant find Jack anywhere omg


----------



## J087 (Oct 31, 2013)

Orange said:


> Aren't there more than 5 masks? I think I saw 2 different pink masks in my town. I also saw an orange one different from Jacks.



Orange, yellow (looks like orange. Purple and pink, and green. Their expressions differ.

I completed the Spooky set, without getting any double pieces. 
He's now giving Creepy stuff for candy.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 31, 2013)

Found Jack and got Creepy  Wall and Clock!


----------



## Astrology (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been playing for over an hour now and the same villagers are outside T3T How do I get them to swap over? Or will they do it in their own time? x3x Driving me mad xD I want lollipops!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 31, 2013)

Astrology said:


> I've been playing for over an hour now and the same villagers are outside T3T How do I get them to swap over? Or will they do it in their own time? x3x Driving me mad xD I want lollipops!



Save and quit then reload


----------



## Summ3rain (Oct 31, 2013)

Any lanterns yet anyone?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 31, 2013)

No lanterns!

I'm running out of candy!


----------



## Summ3rain (Oct 31, 2013)

I keep running away from my villagers lol


----------



## J087 (Oct 31, 2013)

Shells and flowers become Jack-in-tha-box. T.T


----------



## Summ3rain (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh and if u scare the same villager twice (indoors) they give u candy c:


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 31, 2013)

I just found that out!  

Time to gather the Creepy stuff!


----------



## Astrology (Oct 31, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Save and quit then reload



Thank you so much !


----------



## Summ3rain (Oct 31, 2013)

How many items in the creepy set? Is it 10?


----------



## J087 (Oct 31, 2013)

Summ3rain said:


> How many items in the creepy set? Is it 10?



Link is in the guide, both Spooky and Creepy.


----------



## Summ3rain (Oct 31, 2013)

It's lists 8 items, but is there a wall and floor too?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind, I just got a floor hehe and I noticed that twi got a wall before c:


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 31, 2013)

Spoiler: What personalities are scared of



Cranky: Bug



I'll update as I find out!


----------



## Summ3rain (Oct 31, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> Spoiler: What personalities are scared of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a full guide on thonky c:

http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/halloween/


----------



## J087 (Oct 31, 2013)

Apparently it costs 400 bells to get rid of jack in the box. Better no get too many...


----------



## Ankhes (Oct 31, 2013)

This is the most stressful day ever...I am having such a hard time of this.  But it is also SO MUCH FUN!  I do have some of the Creepy Set and a few pumpkin heads but am still trying for the whole set of Creepy.  I don't think it's possible because when you scare a villager a 2nd time you only get candy and not a lollipop.


----------



## Gizmodo (Oct 31, 2013)

Time for me to log on woo
got all the masks except mummy ( but luckily i dont think any of my villagers need to be scared by that one anyway


----------



## J087 (Oct 31, 2013)

Ankhes said:


> This is the most stressful day ever...I am having such a hard time of this.  But it is also SO MUCH FUN!  I do have some of the Creepy Set and a few pumpkin heads but am still trying for the whole set of Creepy.  I don't think it's possible because when you scare a villager a 2nd time you only get candy and not a lollipop.



Sometimes a candy also gets you a Creepy item. I'm only missing 2 and I only had 4 lolipops so far. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gizmodo said:


> Time for me to log on woo
> got all the masks except mummy ( but luckily i dont think any of my villagers need to be scared by that one anyway



Instead of furniture, Jack an give you a random mask too. It'll cost you candy but if you have time you can get free candy from villagers by winning their games.


----------



## charmed girl (Oct 31, 2013)

J087 said:


> Were they all inside than? Or did you login at several times during Halloween Night?


I logged in several times during the night cause only a couple of villagers would be in their houses at a time.


----------



## Summ3rain (Oct 31, 2013)

Has anyone got a lantern? I think I need a break, this is hard work! Lol


----------



## Astrology (Oct 31, 2013)

I keep getting the same masks over and over and over again >_> I'm looking for ONE mask to scare Marina and will Jack give it to me? No <_< Stupid skull >:


----------



## Summ3rain (Oct 31, 2013)

Astrology do u want my skull mask? You can come to my town to get it


----------



## Gizmodo (Oct 31, 2013)

Got 6/8 pieces so far  going so well
got the:
Creepy Coffin
Creepy Clock
Creepy Cauldron
Creepy Crystal
Creepy Statue
Creepy Skeleton

2 to go


----------



## gingerbread (Oct 31, 2013)

Got all of the creepy pieces, and 3 of each pumpkin mask xD 
-and this is my first event in New Leaf lol xD


----------



## Hazel (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the great guide!


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 31, 2013)

I've got the full creepy series (plus an extra carpet ), full set of pumpkin heads and a few spares, set of old flooring and wallpaper and some patched shoes (got bored so started going after them ) and a few things from the spooky series I already had but still. Productive Halloween , and my first on NL. Thanks for the guide .


----------



## Gizmodo (Oct 31, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Got 6/8 pieces so far  going so well
> got the:
> Creepy Coffin
> Creepy Clock
> ...



Got all 8 pieces, and then got the Creepy wall! didn't know there was more! oops


----------



## PixelNoodles (Oct 31, 2013)

So far I've managed to get:

From the Spooky Series:

Bed
Clock
Sofa
Vanity
Carpet

From the Creepy Series I've got:

Cauldron
Bat Stone
Stone
Clock
Statue

And so far I've manged to get the red, yellow, green and purple pumpkin heads, but I can't find the orange or pink.

Also, I only manage to get jack in the boxes, I can't get a lantern >.<


----------



## Summ3rain (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm starting to think there's no such thing as a jack o lantern now...


----------



## Gizmodo (Oct 31, 2013)

Finished the series now 
was annoying resetting for Apple to appear in her house when she was the last one left xd


----------



## J087 (Oct 31, 2013)

I guess the lantern is only in the older versions.


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been playing for two hours straight and I can't find Jack anywhere. I've quit and re-started numerous times and covered every inch of town. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Oct 31, 2013)

PixelNoodles said:


> So far I've managed to get:
> 
> And so far I've manged to get the red, yellow, green and purple pumpkin heads, but I can't find the orange or pink.



Jack is wearing an orange pumpkin, so you gotta let yourself get pranked by him. 
The red pumpkin looks pink. I don't think there are any called "pink", at least I haven't come across it.


----------



## J087 (Oct 31, 2013)

LilyElizabeth said:


> I've been playing for two hours straight and I can't find Jack anywhere. I've quit and re-started numerous times and covered every inch of town. What am I doing wrong?



Is it even Halloween in your town?

- - - Post Merge - - -

It looks pink in-game but it's called red. The yellow masks looks light-orange, but Jack has a deep-orange coloured mask


----------



## Mao (Oct 31, 2013)

I had an items turned into a jack-in-box but I don't know what it was :'( I hope it wasn't my wetsuit omg ;-;


----------



## J087 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> I had an items turned into a jack-in-box but I don't know what it was :'( I hope it wasn't my wetsuit omg ;-;



Leave all valuable items at home, attach them to letters, or make sure you're bag isn't full. They only transform items when you're full.


----------



## Itachi (Oct 31, 2013)

3 hours and 15 mins until it's Halloween for me >.< I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## beffa (Oct 31, 2013)

i've reset the time back to 6pm so i can get into the event as it starts ;-; so excited!! i'm not really collecting but just going to have some fun ^_^


----------



## GreenLeaf (Oct 31, 2013)

finally I got all creepy stuff pumpkin masks patched clothes jack in the box etc. yay


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 31, 2013)

The pumpkins make a creepy laugh when you wear them... 
But I love the green one!


----------



## J087 (Oct 31, 2013)

Complete Creepy set. (with only 4 Lollipops)
Complete Spooky set.
Almost complete second Spooky set.

I'm done~ 
Need to do a lot of cleaning tomorrow, town is a mess.


----------



## Siren137 (Oct 31, 2013)

Am I the only one who feels really bad scaring their villagers! Poor Lucy looked so sad!

I just need Rod to go into his house and then I've scared everyone! Have one pumpkins mask and about half the spooky set! 

This is such fun!


----------



## Siren137 (Oct 31, 2013)

Double post, sorry!


----------



## Ankhes (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't feel bad scaring them at all.  It's all in fun!  After all, they wreck your clothes and mess with your stuff. 

It is sooo fun!  I still hope I get all the Creepy Items, tho.  I doubt I'll get all the cool extras, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, I've got all the pumpkin-head masks and the ragged clothing. Resetting to try and get more lollipops, only had four so far. I've also filled the empty spaces in my pockets with flowers to try get the other items.

Edit: how do you get different villagers inside? Just saved and quitted and the same ones are inside.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Oct 31, 2013)

I never  bothered to scare all my villagers I realized that Jack give creepy items with regular candies also


----------



## Adelee (Oct 31, 2013)

Just completed my creepy set as ive already done my spooky set. Got all the pumpkins and have candy to spare!


----------



## J087 (Oct 31, 2013)

Suave_Spencer said:


> Well, I've got all the pumpkin-head masks and the ragged clothing. Resetting to try and get more lollipops, only had four so far. I've also filled the empty spaces in my pockets with flowers to try get the other items.
> 
> Edit: how do you get different villagers inside? Just saved and quitted and the same ones are inside.



You can't. Keep giving candy to Jack and he'll eventually also give Creepy items for it. I only used 4 Lollipops and I had both sets full before he started giving me furniture I already had.


----------



## Adelee (Oct 31, 2013)

FORGOT TO ADD. Thanks for the guide. It was really helpful!


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 31, 2013)

Ok, question.

People talk as if they can wear Pumpkin Masks, is this true?.

I can only wear the 6 masks that are sold by Nook, the ones I brought. Somebody clear this up.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Oct 31, 2013)

Halloween was great for me ! The only problem was that I don't have a normal personality in my villager ATM as I am hunting for Aurora


----------



## Adelee (Oct 31, 2013)

Sakubo said:


> Ok, question.
> 
> People talk as if they can wear Pumpkin Masks, is this true?.
> 
> I can only wear the 6 masks that are sold by Nook, the ones I brought. Somebody clear this up.



When your villager plays a trick on you *by not giving them candy* you play a game. If you win, you get candy, if you lose you get a chance of getting a pumpkin mask. I think for that to happen you can't be already wearing one. 

If that makes sense and thats what you're trying to ask. Sorry if i misunderstood. D:


----------



## thunderstar100 (Oct 31, 2013)

6pm-12pm, from now until November 1st at noon? Was I really the only one who noticed this error?


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't seem to be able to get the jack-in-the-box, how did people manage to get it?


----------



## mallywa (Oct 31, 2013)

How long does the event go on? :c I'm hanging out with friends and stuff and want to make sure I have time to do it.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 31, 2013)

My AC friend lives in New Zealand so I already trick-or-treated yesterday. Let's just say, my outfit is gone.


----------



## beffa (Oct 31, 2013)

i decided i'm done for today ~ i had a lot of fun! really *-*

got all of the creepy set and i think i got most of the pumpkin heads apart from orange (still not sure how you get that) and i still have spare candy and i got extra masks from jack, so i'll just sell them all tomorrow!! i think i got everything apart from the spooky set which i stopped collecting half way through halloween ;_;

thanks for the guide!! ♥ ♥

- - - Post Merge - - -

i decided i'm done for today ~ i had a lot of fun! really *-*

got all of the creepy set and i think i got most of the pumpkin heads apart from orange (still not sure how you get that) and i still have spare candy and i got extra masks from jack, so i'll just sell them all tomorrow!! i think i got everything apart from the spooky set which i stopped collecting half way through halloween ;_;

thanks for the guide!! ♥ ♥


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Oct 31, 2013)

beffa said:


> i decided i'm done for today ~ i had a lot of fun! really *-*
> 
> got all of the creepy set and i think i got most of the pumpkin heads apart from orange (still not sure how you get that) and i still have spare candy and i got extra masks from jack, so i'll just sell them all tomorrow!! i think i got everything apart from the spooky set which i stopped collecting half way through halloween ;_;
> 
> ...



You get the orange one by saying you've got candy to Jack then pressing quit. He then gives you the orange one.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Oct 31, 2013)

beffa said:


> i decided i'm done for today ~ i had a lot of fun! really *-*
> 
> got all of the creepy set and i think i got most of the pumpkin heads apart from orange (still not sure how you get that) and i still have spare candy and i got extra masks from jack, so i'll just sell them all tomorrow!! i think i got everything apart from the spooky set which i stopped collecting half way through halloween ;_;
> 
> ...



You get the orange one by saying you've got candy to Jack then pressing quit. He then gives you the orange one.


----------



## beffa (Oct 31, 2013)

Suave_Spencer said:


> You get the orange one by saying you've got candy to Jack then pressing quit. He then gives you the orange one.



oh man!! i gotta go find him fast


----------



## J087 (Oct 31, 2013)

*When playing the game:*

If you lost and are not wearing any mask the villager will give you their coloured mask. (there's 5 colors)
If you lost and are wearing a mask the villager will transform your shirt, pants, dress or shoes, into patched. If you are wearing a pattern it won't be transformed. Socks are not affected.

If you lost and are wearing a mask, with patched clothes, the villager will give you junk in your inventory.
If you lost and are wearing a mask, with a patched set, with a full inventory, the villager will transform a random item into Jack-in-box. Shells and flowers seem to be priority. Furniture and masks don't seem to be transformed, not 100% sure though.

Each villager seems to only give 1 Lollipop. When scaring them again they will keep giving candy. Sometimes you can obtain a Creepy furniture by giving Jack candy instead of a Lollipop.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 31, 2013)

My town's a mess! ._.


----------



## mizukitty (Oct 31, 2013)

i just visited my boyfriend's town and was able to scare his villagers with my masks too. so you can easily obtain extra lollies like that if you're looking for 2x creepy sets or something!


----------



## beffa (Oct 31, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> My town's a mess! ._.


hahaha same and my closet ;-;

i had to keep dropping stuff on the floor to make inventory space
i've got the orange pumpkin mask now!! got the creepy set and all the masks woop ~


----------



## Siren137 (Oct 31, 2013)

I have a sea of masks in my house including 3 yellow pumpkin masks as Astrid is far too good at this game! I ran way from her into my house and she waited the other side of the door for me! Every time I left she was there waiting to pounce!

Now have the following:

Full spooky set
Full creepy set
Orange, yellow, red, purple and green pumpkin masks
Jack in the box
Tatty top

Anything I've missed?


----------



## PixelNoodles (Oct 31, 2013)

Gah, I keep getting doubles off Jack, I only need 4 more pieces of the spooky set >.<


----------



## J087 (Oct 31, 2013)

Siren137 said:


> I have a sea of masks in my house including 3 yellow pumpkin masks as Astrid is far too good at this game! I ran way from her into my house and she waited the other side of the door for me! Every time I left she was there waiting to pounce!
> 
> Now have the following:
> 
> ...



Patched pants
Patched dress
Patched shoes


----------



## Siren137 (Oct 31, 2013)

Got everything now! Cost me my black formal trousers and my real nice shoes but worth it!


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 31, 2013)

It is worth time traveling back in time for those furniture?.


----------



## Itachi (Oct 31, 2013)

Sakubo said:


> It is worth time traveling back in time for those furniture?.


That only depends on if you want them or not. Heres the list: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Creepy_Series There's also the creepy floor/wallpaper


OMGGGG ONLY 30 MINUTES TIL THE EVENT!!!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 31, 2013)

Finally completed both the sets and have all the pumpkin masks. Not bad considering I only started out with four pieces of candy. Had to TT back for one piece from each set but accidentally went forward a month! It's all good though, there's loads more flowers about the place. But yeah I really enjoyed Halloween in NL! I remember getting really fed up with these types of holidays in CF cause you'd spend hours at it and all you'd get were doubles of the same pieces every time!


----------



## J087 (Oct 31, 2013)

Sakubo said:


> It is worth time traveling back in time for those furniture?.



It depends on how bad you want to get the Creepy set, and how far you want to risk villagers moving out. You could also visit someone else who travelled to Halloween night and obtain your furniture there, the same way you'd do in your own town. Scaring someone else's villagers also gives you Lollipops. The Spooky set can be bought the entire month at Nooklings so don't TT for that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hazel said:


> Finally completed both the sets and have all the pumpkin masks. Not bad considering I only started out with four pieces of candy. Had to TT back for one piece from each set but accidentally went forward a month! It's all good though, there's loads more flowers about the place. But yeah I really enjoyed Halloween in NL! I remember getting really fed up with these types of holidays in CF cause you'd spend hours at it and all you'd get were doubles of the same pieces every time!



You got the both complete sets without any double's right?
(not counting the stuff you may have bought already)


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 31, 2013)

Jack refuses to give me a Frankenstein mask! DX
I need it to scare Alfonso and Rocco with dangit.

How do I obtain Jack's mask? I saw it in the catalog so it must exist...


----------



## Peony85 (Oct 31, 2013)

Miss Renee said:


> Jack refuses to give me a Frankenstein mask! DX
> I need it to scare Alfonso and Rocco with dangit.
> 
> How do I obtain Jack's mask? I saw it in the catalog so it must exist...



Go up to him without a mask on and tell him that you don't have any candy for him.  Worked for me!


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 31, 2013)

Peony85 said:


> Go up to him without a mask on and tell him that you don't have any candy for him.  Worked for me!



Ahhh thank you!


----------



## Summ3rain (Oct 31, 2013)

Speak to jack but refuse to give him candy c: he'll then give u his pumpkin head if you don't have a mask on.


----------



## J087 (Oct 31, 2013)

Miss Renee said:


> Jack refuses to give me a Frankenstein mask! DX
> I need it to scare Alfonso and Rocco with dangit.
> 
> How do I obtain Jack's mask? I saw it in the catalog so it must exist...



Be brave and don't give him candy while you're not wearing a mask. Same as with the other villagers.


----------



## billowillo (Oct 31, 2013)

I cannot bring myself to collect all the items. It's tedious and I keep getting doubles of everything - not a very fun time. It's as if they didn't want you to collect everything.


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (Oct 31, 2013)

I can't FIND Jack which is annoying....any suggestions?

Edit: I found him


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 31, 2013)

I just ended my Halloween festivities! Managed to get every single piece of Spooky furniture and every piece of Creepy Furniture from Jack! Also managed to get every Pumpkin Mask and Jack gave me the one mask I needed to scare Boone!

I lost my police hat and favorite pair of shoes though. (Didn't realize they could change your hat and shoes...) Only thing I didn't get was a Jack-in-the-Box! D:


----------



## billowillo (Oct 31, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I just ended my Halloween festivities! Managed to get every single piece of Spooky furniture and every piece of Creepy Furniture from Jack! Also managed to get every Pumpkin Mask and Jack gave me the one mask I needed to scare Boone!
> 
> I lost my police hat and favorite pair of shoes though. (Didn't realize they could change your hat and shoes...) Only thing I didn't get was a Jack-in-the-Box! D:


Jack-in-the-Box is easy. Just fill your inventory with crap such as fruits or sea shells. Make sure you have some sort of headgear on and all the patchwork clothes and then talk to one and refuse to give candy. Lose the minigame and they replace a random item in your inventory with Jack-in-the-Box.


----------



## J087 (Oct 31, 2013)

ReiraEvenstar said:


> I can't FIND Jack which is annoying....any suggestions?
> 
> Edit: I found him



He tends to hide behind buildings. So annoying...


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah, I Should have asked before I quit playing. Dun wanna go get my 3DS and play again. xD Also I got rid of my crappy stuff like the clothing already and don't wanna ruin any more clothes.


----------



## J087 (Oct 31, 2013)

Is the *Patched Hat* also available? I never checked because I was too occupied with the masks. In theory you should get one if you are wearing a normal hat (not a mask), the same way they turn shirts into patched shirts.

I'd like to buy one if it's available, just send me a PM.
My Halloween event already ended...


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (Oct 31, 2013)

J087 said:


> Is the *Patched Hat* also available? I never checked because I was too occupied with the masks. In theory you should get one if you are wearing a normal hat (not a mask), the same way they turn shirts into patched shirts.
> 
> I'd like to buy one if it's available, just send me a PM.
> My Halloween event already ended...



Yes, there is a patched hat...have to be wearing headwear, not a mask, and Jack changes it. I'm going to try to get another one for you.


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 31, 2013)

I finally managed to get everything except for the patched hat which I did not even know about.
Thanks to the post above me.


----------



## Ruesen (Oct 31, 2013)

Got it all, I think, plus some extras. 
-All 5 pumpkins
-Entire Creepy Set
-Most of Spooky (already have it all cataloged though)
-Patched hat, shoes, shirt, and pants.

Didn't take that long really; I had saved candy since the beginning of the month.


----------



## aetherene (Oct 31, 2013)

I got everything tonight!

-Spooky furniture - cataloged before
-Creepy set
-Patched Hat, Shirt, Pants, Dress, and shoes
-All Pumpkins

I got lots of cute pictures of scaring my villagers too. Hahaha.


----------



## ayeeprill (Nov 1, 2013)

Trying to get the Ghost mask from Jack because I never got it from Able's and I need it to scare Merengue and Molly.

So far:
4 werewolf 
2 skeleton
1 bug


----------



## lfeuln (Nov 1, 2013)

ayeeprill said:


> Trying to get the Ghost mask from Jack because I never got it from Able's and I need it to scare Merengue and Molly.
> 
> So far:
> 4 werewolf
> ...



I got lucky there. I didn't even know about the ghost mask since it wasn't sold all month (and I didn't miss a day!) but Jack gave it to me on my first request. Was also fortunate to get the spooky vanity I was missing. Next year I can fully decorate for Halloween. 

Managed to obtain every item, town cleanup will wait till tomorrow lol. Wonder if the extra candies will be useful for anything else (besides making ants appear for Museum donation?)


----------



## beffa (Nov 1, 2013)

lfeuln said:


> I got lucky there. I didn't even know about the ghost mask since it wasn't sold all month (and I didn't miss a day!) but Jack gave it to me on my first request. Was also fortunate to get the spooky vanity I was missing. Next year I can fully decorate for Halloween.
> 
> Managed to obtain every item, town cleanup will wait till tomorrow lol. Wonder if the extra candies will be useful for anything else (besides making ants appear for Museum donation?)



i'm keeping my candies for something too, if anything. i'm sure in city folk candy was used for pave's event


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

I got a few things from this. Thanks!


----------



## FireBird (Nov 1, 2013)

Maybe I ate too much leftover candy, but I'm grumpy. Didn't get several items and where are we supposed to store all this stuff?  Venting. Better now. Mole crickets are out!


----------



## SageJ (Nov 1, 2013)

I was only able to scare four villagers. I forgot to take my 3DS with me when I went to visit my mom. Today is her birthday. >_< I didn't get home till 10 PM....


----------



## ForestRabbit (Nov 1, 2013)

To be honest, I mostly wanted the pumpkin heads-- I liked the green one the most. I was able to get five different colors. ^___^ This was a fun Halloween.


----------



## J087 (Nov 1, 2013)

Anyone got a spare patched hat for me? I forgot that piece 
Trade you pumpkin mask(s)


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Nov 1, 2013)

If a villager ever decides to actually move in today, I'll be TT'ing back to halloween for a chance at some more extra Creepy items. If you still need it J087, I'll sacrifice a hat for you :B


----------



## Rendra (Nov 1, 2013)

beffa said:


> i'm keeping my candies for something too, if anything. i'm sure in city folk candy was used for pave's event



In New Leaf, Pave wants colored feathers that float around town that day. So no need for candy. I'll still keep one piece of candy and one lollipop around. Candy isn't any good for Easter either. You find easter eggs to give to Zipper T. Bunny.


----------



## Sholee (Nov 1, 2013)

Approximately how much candy do i need to get everything from villagers and jack? I havent played halloween yet on my main game but I really want the creepy set and pumpkin heads.

and where do you get lollipops?


----------



## J087 (Nov 1, 2013)

Sholee said:


> Approximately how much candy do i need to get everything from villagers and jack? I havent played halloween yet on my main game but I really want the creepy set and pumpkin heads.
> 
> and where do you get lollipops?



A candy for every piece of furniture you want. And some candy if you don't want to play games with a villager. Winning their games will earn you a candy, and in the end you'll have plenty of candy to spare.

Lollipops are gotten by scaring villagers inside, each Lollipop is 100% Creepy furniture. Sometimes giving candy also gets you a Creepy piece. Jack won't give you any double furniture until you have both sets complete (be it with only candy or with lollipops).


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Nov 1, 2013)

I think I missed the patched hat. If anyone has a spare I'd be happy to buy it from them. Moridb does say the pants are reorderable though, I wonder if the rest are? I can't check at the moment, I have to go to work soon.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Nov 1, 2013)

Suave_Spencer said:


> I think I missed the patched hat. If anyone has a spare I'd be happy to buy it from them. Moridb does say the pants are reorderable though, I wonder if the rest are? I can't check at the moment, I have to go to work soon.



Doesn't look like it. I did a search for "patched" in the machine at the department store, and it didn't show me any of the patched Halloween clothes. I have the shirt, dress, pants, hat and shoes.


----------



## Rendra (Nov 1, 2013)

Patched clothes don't show up in the catalog therefore not re-orderable. Same deal with Old Wallpaper & Old Flooring.
These Halloween items do show in the catalog.
Spooky furniture re-orderable
Creepy furniture non-reorderable
Pumpkin Head (orange) re-orderable
Other Pumpkin Heads (green, purple, red & yellow) non-reorderable
Masks (bug, monster, mummy, ghost, skull & werewolf) re-orderable
Jack-in-the-box non-reorderable


----------



## Summ3rain (Nov 1, 2013)

sigh missed the hat, didn't know of its existance! if anybody has an extra and wants to swap for any pumpkin head happy to do so... or bells?  just to complete the set, otherwise it'll bug me.....


----------



## J087 (Nov 1, 2013)

I think many still need the hat. If only there were a TT'ing hero who could fetch us some.


----------



## coolycatty123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Today, I was given Candy from Francine for delivering a gift to her. It's gone past Halloween, Francine! :w


----------



## Joey (Nov 1, 2013)

Things I don't have are the patched shirt, shoes and hat and the orange and pink pumpkin masks. If anyone has any spare I have at least 2 of everything else so we could do a trade.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank you for the help!  I hope everyone had a fun and safe Halloween.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 21, 2016)

bringing this back! happy holloween!


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 21, 2016)

bump


----------



## PrincessPixiTheThird (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for all of the helpful info!!!


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 21, 2016)

np; thought it was importaint to make this relavent


----------



## furbyq (Oct 21, 2016)

This guide is super helpful! I didn't understand last halloween that each villager only gives one lollipop. This finally cleared that up! xD


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 21, 2016)

yeaaaa, its p nice


----------



## tigsobango (Oct 27, 2016)

That is absolutely awesome!

Thank you J087!

Now to actually find Jack...


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you for the tips! I didn't realise Halloween in animal crossing can be this exciting! Oh I can't wait!!! :-D


----------



## ashlif (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you for the tips on Halloween in ACNL! It's very helpful.


----------



## jcmbangor (Oct 31, 2016)

Bump for today's festivities


----------



## reicheru (Oct 31, 2016)

If I'm wearing a QR pattern will I still be able to get the patched clothes? I'm a little confused. And how do we know which villagers are scared of what?


----------



## dudeabides (Oct 31, 2016)

So much fun, I got a ton of furniture from Jack and had fun wearing my favorite monster mask to scare by favorite villager, Jeremiah.


----------



## InklingLavender (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks for this guide! It'll come in handy when 6PM rolls around.


----------



## Eline (Oct 31, 2016)

Does anyone know whether or not the pumpkin masks and patched clothing count toward your catalog?


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 31, 2016)

Eline said:


> Does anyone know whether or not the pumpkin masks and patched clothing count toward your catalog?




Patched clothing doesn't, the pumpkin heads do 

- - - Post Merge - - -



reicheru said:


> If I'm wearing a QR pattern will I still be able to get the patched clothes? I'm a little confused. And how do we know which villagers are scared of what?




There is a guide online, it's really the only way to know  don't think wearing a qr code makes any difference, your clothes should still be replaced


----------



## InklingLavender (Oct 31, 2016)

reicheru said:


> And how do we know which villagers are scared of what?


Thonky has a guide on what villagers are scared of what. I hope it helps!


----------



## Taj (Oct 31, 2016)

35 users online 


Ok 33 of them are guests but wooooooooaaaaah


----------



## missy_g (Oct 31, 2016)

Only 3 of my villagers stayed inside!  It's going to take forever to get the creepy set.


----------



## Jordon (Oct 31, 2016)

I had to go out so I can't do Halloween until tomorrow.....


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Oct 31, 2016)

the only thing Jack is not giving me is the creepy floor, but i have everything else.

Awesome guide by the way!!


----------



## Gruntilda (Oct 31, 2018)

This thread is great!  In all the years I have played ACNL on and off, I have never played the Halloween event so this will be a first for me - whoo hoo!


----------



## sofieceliza (Oct 31, 2018)

Ahh thank you for bumping this thread, I hadn't seen it before! Super handy!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks for reviving this! Gonna use it tonight!


----------



## hotskittlss (Oct 31, 2018)

oo wish i'd found this before completing everything lmao,,, wouldve made things much easier :")
anyone have a spare jack-in-the-box? if not i'll just timetravel back haha


----------



## Autumnsky (Oct 31, 2018)

*Newbie with Halloween Question*

Hi everyone. I'm in the middle of the Halloween thing in Animal Crossing New Leaf, and was wondering how to get a robe like Jack and the other villagers are wearing? 

Thanks for your help! 
Tracy


----------



## hotskittlss (Oct 31, 2018)

*Autumnsky*
I don't think you can get their robes, the closest thing you'll get is probably a patched dress. here's a list of all the halloween-exclusive items and how to get them ♡

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/67687057
spooky set isnt included though


----------

